# Squid-Analyzer Permission Denied



## andyh2451 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I used to have a cron job that ran both SARG and squid-analyzer. Somewhere along the line I've made some changes which have broken both applications. After scouring the net for help I managed to get SARG working by changing the permissions to the following:-

```
root@tinman:/usr/local/bin # chmod -R 644 /usr/local/bin/sarg
```
now I can add the following to my crontab and it works fine;-

```
* */1 * * * /usr/local/bin/sarg -x
```
However, this procedure has not worked for squid-analyzer.

```
* */1 * * * /usr/local/bin /usr/local/bin/squid-analyzer
/usr/local/bin/squid-analyzer: Permission denied.
```
I've tried upping the permissions by as much as 777 (not good practice I know) and I still get Permission denied but with additional information:-

```
chmod -R 777 /usr/local/bin/squid-analyzer
/usr/local/bin/squid-analyzer
env: perl: Permission denied
```
Can anyone shed any light on this?
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ABV (Oct 30, 2016)

Do you get that error only when it's run as a cron job, or when you run it interactively as well?


----------



## andyh2451 (Oct 30, 2016)

yes, same error when run manually


----------



## andyh2451 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, I think I've fixed this by changing the permissions on the perl5 directory to 744


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2016)

Directories should have 755 (rwx owner, rx group, rx others) permissions.


----------

